# YOUR Lessons Learned



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Bigger hives make more honey. Keeping your bees healthy gets them bigger. Never count your honey crop till it's harvested. You can do everything right and not get a good crop cause of weather, heat, cold, no flowers, no nectar, God hates you, etc. (ok thats four)


----------



## Stevebeeman (May 22, 2011)

You don't really start making money in this business until you quit exspanding.

If you want to become a millionaire in this business start with two. 

And, Don't give up your day job.


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

#1: Manage your mites.
#2: Find good locations.
#3: Avoid debt.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

#1, Think big, if your going to think... it might as well bee big.
#2, cost, watch your cost, learn too lower your overhead by buying in volume & learning what to buy & what not to buy.
#3, always bee thinking of faster, better, cheaper, never stop thinking of a better mouse trap. 

#4 managing your money, the number one issue that separates the keepers success.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Keith that is a fantastic 3. My Moto is go big or go home.


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

I agree it's important to think big but if you're new to this you need to know what you're doing first. I've known guys who've gone in full hog and had huge losses 'cause they didn't know what they were doing.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

1. Use your brain more and your back less, it's about productivity, beekeeping isnt a weight lifting competition
2. Get the right equipment to do the job, keep it well maintained and replace it when it becomes unreliable
3. (I may be a minority on this one) Remember you are a beekeeper and that is what pays the bills, if you spend too much time under the hood of a truck (see point #2) or doing other things during the day not related to beekeeping then perhaps you should reconsider how you want to earn your living. 
4. (Yeah I know he just wanted 3 but I'm on a roll) Remember if they are hungry feed em, if they are full super em and if they are sick treat em.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

1. Knowing what to do.
2. Knowing when to do it.
3. DO IT!!! Its all about timing and staying ahead of the bees.


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

Understanding the money flow and how it works. As Kieth & Jim stated use the best muscle we have, our brain.


----------



## 67630 (Jul 17, 2008)

procrastination = empty boxes


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

1 - Feed the bees when they need the feed

2 - Super smarter, make sure yards who get pulled near the end of the round get more space

3 - Make sure disease is in check and make sure your on top of the treatment game. Dont get caught up with all that anti treatment stuff. Dead hives dont make honey


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

1. Timing- timing means everything, know the 'bee math', know the time of honey flow in your area, have the stuff ready that your bees are going to need..

2. Equipment and supplies- always have the stuff you need when you need it, it's to late if you have to order it and wait for it. Order the stuff now that your going to need next spring..

3. Know whats going on inside the hive- is the queen laying, are the bees storing anything, is there any brood, eggs or any young bees..


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

1. Requeen annually. young queens make all the difference in spring build up. Keep your queen rearing system apart from your production hives.

2. disease/pest free bees and brood

3. $20.00 sugar in syrup fed in fall can save a $200.00 hive through the winter, in other words, don't skimp on the feed.

The last 2 were lessons I learnt the hard way, but, I learnt them well.


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

You are a beekeeper, so money is always in tight supply. So spend your money ONCE, Spend it WELL, and Spend it WISELY. TED


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

~1~ WORK HARDopcorn:
~2~ PLAY HARDER:banana:
~3~ ENJOY WHAT YOU ARE DOING:wiener:

Beekeeping is all fun and games until someone gets stung!


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

There is no such thing as bee "keeping". You can only "host" bees. It is like trying to keep a Playboy Playmate as a wife. Any girl that good looking knows she can find another home in a heartbeat. 

Don't for a moment think you understand bees(or women). If you do, they will hand you your posterior, just to show you who is boss.

"Toto, we ain't in Kansas any more". You can't play the game the way it was played a few years ago. New pathogens, new viruses, Phunny Honey from China, Crazy weather patterns. Being good with bees is not enough.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

pahvantpiper said:


> #1: Manage your mites.
> #2: Find good locations.
> #3: Avoid debt.


Got to agree, get those 3 right and you're well on the way.


----------

